# Bfd Input Level



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi 
Having just got my bfd and reading through the bfd guide to set the input levels , my levels seem to be low i'm only getting the green leds to flash even though i have the sub volume at full and the receiver db level turned up to 90+db........this has all been done (bypass mode) while the in/out was flashing...could someone please tell me where i'm going wrong.:

Found the answer on another thread.........after re-setting the switch on the rear panel to -10dbv its reading ok now:coocoo:


----------

